# Jeff's Rub Question



## zx24 (Aug 14, 2014)

I purchased Jeff's rub and sauce last weekend. I received the email from him today for Pecan Smoked Chicken Wings. They looked so good and I want to try the recipe. Should the rub have a red tint once it is mixed? The pics he posted with the rub on the chicken in the email looked to have a red tint. I am asking because I mixed my ingredients and it looks more like the ground pepper than anything.


----------



## lemans (Aug 15, 2014)

When I mix up Jeff's rub it always has a reddish color to it.. I won't give out the ingredients but if you did it right you won't see 
Much black pepper


----------



## radioguy (Aug 15, 2014)

It also depends upon the color, freshness and quality of the ingredients.  That red ingredient can vary in color a lot.


----------



## lemans (Aug 15, 2014)

Are we talking original or Texas style? 
  Texas will look more peppery


----------



## zx24 (Aug 15, 2014)

Lemans said:


> Are we talking original or Texas style?
> Texas will look more peppery


Texas style is what I was making. The recipe I bought came with 2 rubs (Texas and naked rib rub) and the BBQ sauce. The recipe for the Pecan Smoked Chicken Wings calls for Jeff's rub. Should I assume that it was referring to the Naked Rib Rub? I compared both recipes and believe that he is probably referring to the naked rib rub recipe based on the amounts of the ingredients in that recipe.


----------



## lemans (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes .. The original rub . It will give you that beautiful red color


----------

